# Hi guys, here are far too many pictures of my youngest gecko, Cupcakes



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm so happy with how fast my newest little gargoyle has grown. I won him in an auction back in the end of October. He/she was only 3.9 grams back then and is already 9.5 grams! This gecko is an eating and pooping machine. 

It might be time to look for bigger tank for this guy! 

I'm excited to watch him/her grow and become even more red. 

































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

very nice gecko, looks like he feels safe sitting on the matching terrain. i have a 4 leg plywood platform for crested gecko and he nearly visually dissappears when sitting on it.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

awwwwwwwww he's adorable


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

That is so cool that you have a Gecko as a pet, he/she is very cute


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Are geckos hermaphrodites?


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

lol, That gargoyle is absolutely adorable! He seems to be very happy and relaxed


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

SunnyBettaGirl said:


> Are geckos hermaphrodites?




NO!!!! When they are young, it's hard to determine gender.. that will become more apparent as the gecko grows... and hits ~20g.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I swear it looks like it's grinning in that one pic! :3


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

thekinetic said:


> I swear it looks like it's grinning in that one pic! :3


lol, funny you should say that. most people who have little interest in reptiles cant see past the scales to notice a smile. its usually only when they get interested that they notice the grins. i also didnt notice the grin on my gecko for the first few months.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Here are a few more shots from the other day, after he gained about 2 more grams!


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

Gosh I love geckos but some how I just can't get past that creepy little grin. Lol


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome pics!


----------

